# engine code p1296



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

okk, i know that p1296 code means "cooling system malfunction", what would be the cause, the symptoms i've got is that my coolant temp gauge on my dash is reading zero(even tho the car has achieved operating temp), but thats it, checked it with obd2 and thats the code it throws, could it be the sensor, in that case does anyone have any idea where it is, picture and any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated


_Modified by badassteddy at 12:19 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: engine code p1296 (badassteddy)*

*P1296* - Error in Mapped Cooling System
Possible Symptoms
* Cold start issues 
Possible Causes
* Coolant Temperature Sensor (G62) faulty
* Coolant Thermostat faulty 
Possible Solutions
* Check Coolant Temperature Sensor (G62)
* Check Coolant Thermostat


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: engine code p1296 (badassteddy)*

the coolant temp sensor is located on the driver side of the engine, on the hose that comes from the rad. to the block. replace it with the green one.


----------



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: engine code p1296 (badassteddy)*

thx guys, yeah it does get cold where i am at, down to -40 (at that temp faren and cels are the same







), and hawaii_50, what do you mean by "replace it by a green one"?????? I mean as soon as i find a darn thing of it goes and the new one comes in







!!!!! I just hope its easy to replace!


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: engine code p1296 (badassteddy)*


_Quote »_what do you mean by "replace it by a green one"??????

This:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287042


----------



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: engine code p1296 (cri-cri)*

thank you very much, once again, this will make changing a breeze. One more question, does this engine have two temp sensors or only one, the reason i'm asking is that i've read somewhere that there are two( can't remember where i read it though







), the way it was explained was that one of the sensors is for the ecm while the other one was for the gauge in the car, so i'm wondering does this sensor pull double duty.


----------



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

done and done, thx to all who helped, new sensor, no codes, happy me


----------



## Tony Lane (Dec 1, 2007)

*Threw same code after new coolant temp sensor*

Installed a new (green) CTS and am still getting this code. Car take a good while to reach 190º during the cold months. Any ideas?


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Tony Lane said:


> Installed a new (green) CTS and am still getting this code. Car take a good while to reach 190º during the cold months. Any ideas?



yes, it is probably a faulty thermostat


----------

